# No Sky 1HD



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

First problem.....
loss of channels Sky 1 but no Sky 1HD and other channels.
Any ideas?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

1. Reboot.
2. Call VM in the morning


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> 1. Reboot.


That did it......
Thanks Carl.
I wonder if loading iPlayer on the red button caused the problem?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Can't see how.


----------

